# Good mid price fly rod?



## MDebi (Nov 30, 2021)

I know this topic has been beat up a lot but I’ve been throwing a reddington path 8wt for a few years and I’m ready to step it up. I love gloomis all my inshore spinning rods are gloomis but I’m not ready to drop $900. I was looking is the imx pro but that seems like it’s more built for freshwater. Anyone have a good review on this rod on how it would compare to the echo prime 2, reacon 2, or other mid price rods? Primarily for Tampa redfish and snook.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Hard to beat a 7wt TFO axiom II x for the price and performance. I bought it as a backup rod for my loomis after I broke it and was awaiting the repair. I have been really impressed with the TFO.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Hardy Zane


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

TFO axiom IIx. Orvis recon.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you think the line, fish, or rod itself knows how it was marketed?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Reddington Vice
TFO Axiom 2
Sage Maverick


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

TFO Axiom ii or Axiom ii-x
TFO Mangrove Coast


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Axiom 2X, or for a little more, Sage Maverick. If you are doing more sight casting, the Sage; if mostly blind casting, the Axiom 2X. I have both in 7wt and find the sage more accurate (less tip wobble) but the Axiom 2X is great for the money and very light in the hand. I really like it for searching a flat or oyster bar cuts and points


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

Check out the Echo EPR


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MDebi said:


> I know this topic has been beat up a lot but I’ve been throwing a reddington path 8wt for a few years and I’m ready to step it up. I love gloomis all my inshore spinning rods are gloomis but I’m not ready to drop $900. I was looking is the imx pro but that seems like it’s more built for freshwater. Anyone have a good review on this rod on how it would compare to the echo prime 2, reacon 2, or other mid price rods? Primarily for Tampa redfish and snook.


You can’t go wrong with Echo, TFO, or St. Croix. You might also take a look at Moonshine Rod Co.!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Reddington Predator has been a solid choice so far. I have a 5 and 9, and have been very happy with them both.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

In some cases it's been a couple of years, but of the rods listed above in 8 wts I have cast the IMX Pro, the Sage Maverick, the Echo EPR, the original Orvis Recon (but not the current model), the TFO Axiom-IIX and also the T&T Zone.

I liked almost all of them, in varying degrees, but FWIW, and the action may not be for everyone (it is on the stiff side, but not totally without feel), my choice would be the Axiom II-X. And the lower price is just a bonus. Though I have not cast them, if you will be making primarily short casts, I would look into the Maverick, the Echo Prime you mentioned and the TFO Mangrove Coast suggested above. I thought the Axiom II-X did fine at shorter distances, but wouldn't necessarily be my first choice if that was the bulk of my casting.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

CAEX said:


> In some cases it's been a couple of years, but of the rods listed above in 8 wts I have cast the IMX Pro, the Sage Maverick, the Echo EPR, the original Orvis Recon (but not the current model), the TFO Axiom-IIX and also the T&T Zone.
> 
> I liked almost all of them, in varying degrees, but FWIW, and the action may not be for everyone (it is on the stiff side, but not totally without feel), my choice would be the Axiom II-X. And the lower price is just a bonus. Though I have not cast them, if you will be making primarily short casts, I would look into the Maverick, the Echo Prime you mentioned and the TFO Mangrove Coast suggested above. I thought the Axiom II-X did fine at shorter distances, but wouldn't necessarily be my first choice if that was the bulk of my casting.


Great observations! I would always suggest that whenever purchasing a new rod, one should always “test drive”the candidates first if at all possible.


----------



## BorskiSlider (Jan 25, 2021)

The axiom II-x is a great rod at its price point, the maverick casts very well and I can see why it's worth a few more bucks than the TFO. 

Recon 2 isn't a bad rod but its a bit slower and doesn't quite punch the wind and get distance. Its a good presentation rod but isn't the most practical for the money if your looking for one 8 weight to cover a lot of situations. 

Go to a fly shop and throw them, it'll be well worth your time.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

TFO Mangrove Coast is sweet for the price.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would recommend the Thomas & Thomas Zone rods. They retail for around $550 but are well worth the price. T&T's quality is second to none and their customer service is unrivaled.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very happy with my Sage Maverick 8wt.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Go to flyfishing classifieds and look around.
lots of used mid-high quality rods show up if you are patient.

like this : SOLD: Sage VXP 8 Weight


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonshine, very happy so far, going to order more as I start replacing my "starter" rods


----------



## MDebi (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks everyone for their recommendations. I think based on all the post TFO Axiom ll-x is the unanimous winner. I will take everyone advise and swing a few of these rods before purchasing.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MDebi said:


> Thanks everyone for their recommendations. I think based on all the post TFO Axiom ll-x is the unanimous winner. I will take everyone advise and swing a few of these rods before purchasing.


Keep in mind like BM Barrelcooker mentioned, you can get some great deals on really high end rods at bargain basement prices. Some fly fishers are constantly looking for the next “latest/greatest” promising lazer like loops and 30’ more distance (like golf clubs and balls) and will sell their “old” gear to fund the new stuff.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

SS06 said:


> Moonshine, very happy so far, going to order more as I start replacing my "starter" rods


Did you get the outcast or the vesper series?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I actually got a 5wt Drifter for a trout trip to the mountains...love it. Have since cast several of the Outcast series and will be moving to several of these replacing my current 7 and 8 wts.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Lamson SS-S/Cobalt, hard to beat at $400


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

SS06 said:


> Moonshine, very happy so far, going to order more as I start replacing my "starter" rods


The new version of their Outcast is a really nice casting rod. I have to say I was pleasantly surprised when I first fished it - It casts and feels like much more than a $300 rod (and it comes with an extra tip section). I had the first gen Outcast and it was decent but the new version blows it (and most of the TFO's I've had) away. 

I've since upgraded to Winston, Sage, and an Orvis ZG Helios for my 8wts and have a really nice Outcast in the classifieds right now.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

As said above, definitely test a few rods, but some of my favorite mid - priced rods are axiom 2, axiom 2x, and the recon(2). Out of the three my favorite is the recon. Love my axiom 2x and all, but the recon is straight up fishy. So far I’ve used an sa mastery grand slam 7wt line, and the orvis pro textured tropical saltwater line in an 8wt(not really sure of the actual name), but it’s taper is comparable to the sa infinity salt. With the grand slam line I have 0 problems making accurate casts to around 75 ft, but the real sweet spot is inside 60ft, which to me is probably the most realistic for fishing situations. The orvis line doesn’t handle wind as well with larger patterns to me, but it still fishes well with minimal wind, and it presents flies very well for spooky fish. A2x would probably be my second favorite, but I honestly prefer the slightly slower action of my recon, and the feeling that comes with it. To clarify, I’m not an incredible caster, I don’t have 30 years experience, I am just a regular dude that fishes, and the two rods listed above are my favorite that I’ve come across this far.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

TFO Axiom IIX


----------



## Kyle Malone (Mar 23, 2019)

I second the TFO


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Axiom IIX👍


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 9 and 10 Sage Maverick and love them. Almost as much as my SaltHDs. And for the money I would probably buy the Maverick over the SaltHds.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Idont think I saw it posted but the Loomis Pro 4X is worth a look


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Sage maverick is great. I had some TFO rods and they're made in Korea but the finish on the rods weren't the greatest. Best thing is to find a local fly shop you can cast different rods bring your reel and line and try them out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

In a bout a month or two, you'll be able to pick up a Renegade. I've had some fun testing them out. So far I have been happy with all the models i've tried. (5wt,6wt, 7wt, 8wt)

It's been kept low key, but they started posting teasers on their IG last month. Going to be a great company, ran by some folks who really know what they're doing.


----------

